# Vexilar for sale



## eyecatcher85 (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone have or know anyone selling a vexilar?


----------



## Donald Key (Oct 4, 2009)

If you are looking for a flasher for ice Fishing,I have one I,ve had for a while,hardly used.If interested I can be reached in Holland at 616-848-7362 after March 13.I will be in Alabama till then.


----------



## eyecatcher85 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok if haven't found one by then I will give you a call.


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

2 or 3 of em for sale in the classified section of this forum.


----------



## avid_angler616 (Jan 13, 2015)

@donald key what model and price? I'm also in holland. Thanks


----------



## avid_angler616 (Jan 13, 2015)

@donaldkey still available?


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

If still interested, a guy in the Flint Area has a Vexilar Fl-20 and a Marcum that was posted yesterday...


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> If still interested, a guy in the Flint Area has a Vexilar Fl-20 and a Marcum that was posted yesterday...


I seen that too. That's a good deal for both units.


----------



## eyehunter1 (Feb 1, 2008)

have a fl 22hd for sale


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

eyehunter1 said:


> have a fl 22hd for sale


Price????


----------



## etiger2007 (Jul 28, 2014)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I seen that too. That's a good deal for both units.


I bought those, two for $460 after negoitiating


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I have a showdown for sale


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wife has a like new fl-18 ultra pack...she hasn't used it since she got the vex camera..it has duel transducer,magnifing lens cap, and vex soft carry case..also has battery maintainer /charger..$400.


----------

